# delays delays



## jbf (Nov 5, 2008)

Having a problem here. Taking 3-4 seconds for channel changes . What gives? Guide same way!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Native Mode may be causing your 3-4 second channel changes. Turn off Scrolling Effects for your guide issue.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

What model Receiver/DVR do you have?
Have you tried resetting it?


----------



## jbf (Nov 5, 2008)

We are using a R16-500. Have tried red button resets and through menu resets. No change.


----------

